

Oklahoma Sen. Jim Inhofe Announces Intent to Investigate NSA Violations - Suraj-Sun
http://freebeacon.com/james-inhofe-announces-intent-to-investigate-nsa-violations/

======
thauck
There's a lot of claims (and rightfully so) about the right losing the
demographic game to the left. If there's one area where the right may be on
the "right" side with young people is privacy.

Big opportunity for them if they play this correctly.

